# What Just Came In: In-House GMT Damasko DK200



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

*What Just Came In: In-House GMT Damasko DK200*

We finally got the new Damasko DK200, the first Damasko with an in-house GMT movement.










The DK200 is an all-new design from the German brand, featuring a totally new case, new dial and a new version of their high-tech A35 movement, the A35-2. The A35-2 features all of the great features from the original A35, like a silicon hairspring and escape wheel, free sprung balance and ceramic ball bearing for the automatic winding system but adds a GMT complication, which is a great compliment for a watch like this.

Like all Damaskos, the DK200's case is extremely scratch resistant and features a whole host of features that should make it extra resilient like Viton gaskets and a permanent lubrication cell for the crown.













































​


----------



## FFabian (Aug 7, 2015)

The case is definitely NOT my thing ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

FFabian said:


> The case is definitely NOT my thing ...


You are not alone.....

New Damasko DK 200


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Who designed the case/bezel? The corpse of Gerald Genta?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Who designed the case/bezel? The corpse of Gerald Genta?


Eterna..


















Just can't forget they went this way.. Makes no sense imo

-whoa-


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

There's an extra screw in the Damasko:roll: now. Symmetry and all that.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

The case is alright. The dial on the other hand....


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

DK10 variant with GMT would be nice. Like really, REALLY nice.








This one can burn with fire...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Movement looks awesome. Otherwise... yeah, that case... hard pass.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

In a vacuum, I like the watch. The case is very complex, yet seems to be executed impressively well. The mix of finishing techniques is a welcome sight for me as well. And I'm always a sucker for green.

Outside that condition though, the influence of the Eterna is unmistakable. And while I like and respect Eterna, such a lift from Damasko is disappointing.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

Not their best looking model


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The case has a lot of detailing, but its not really to my liking. The movement is certainly nifty to admire!


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

One thing that strikes me as really odd from eterna is why you would put 5 screws in the bezel which don't correspond to the indices at all! Looks really horrible to me. 
I personally like the Damasko, admittedly very similar to the Eterna but I prefer this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

faiz said:


> One thing that strikes me as really odd from eterna is why you would put 5 screws in the bezel which don't correspond to the indices at all! Looks really horrible to me.
> I personally like the Damasko, admittedly very similar to the Eterna but I prefer this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To replicate their logo, which stems from their introduction of 5 ball bearings into their automatic winding system (rotor) in 1948.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> To replicate their logo, which stems from their introduction of 5 ball bearings into their automatic winding system (rotor) in 1948.


Ah yes!
Then maybe Damaskos bezel is replicating their ceramic ball bearing arrangement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> *What Just Came In: In-House GMT Damasko DK200*
> 
> We finally got the new Damasko DK200, the first Damasko with an in-house GMT movement.
> 
> ...


There is a difference in the case?


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

hardened and polished steel.. very interesting


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Alda_cz said:


> There is a difference in the case?


Yes, it seems like they have really revised the model since the prototype.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

OPIC said:


> hardened and polished steel.. very interesting


This is, as far as I know, the first time they've combined brushed and polished surfaces in their case in any significant way but they actually have had a high polish hardened case in the DK100 and DK101 for awhile.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Nevermind about the case, what the hell happened with the dial. This watch should be worn movement side up.



Toothbras said:


> Who designed the case/bezel?


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

^agree. So busy (and plain flat) dial. 
Do they shoot darts at Damasko?
Less is more..
I hope this one will be a hc-collector piece and new dial is introduced.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder how many are made? I actually like it. If they sent me one to wear for a year and do a review I'd do it!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think that the similarity with the Eterna is an unfortunate coincidence because of the screwed bezel (several gmt watches have a roughly similar dial). Mr Damasko never homaged, so why would he start now.

Regarding the end result, it does not have the crisp and elegant simplicity of their other models. Still it might grow on me. Would love to see it in real.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

MrDagon007 said:


> I think that the similarity with the Eterna is an unfortunate coincidence because of the screwed bezel (several gmt watches have a roughly similar dial). Mr Damasko never homaged, so why would he start now.
> 
> Regarding the end result, it does not have the crisp and elegant simplicity of their other models. Still it might grow on me. Would love to see it in real.


I've added a video I made of the DK200 here:


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Does it come in any other colors besides the "lime" green? What I want to know does the hour hand function like a "true" GMT (jumping hour hand)


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Sticks83 said:


> Does it come in any other colors besides the "lime" green? What I want to know does the hour hand function like a "true" GMT (jumping hour hand)


Currently just green, but given Damasko's history with watch colors, I'm sure that if it's a success they will offer more. Might be some years though, we still don't have any new color alternatives to any of the original DK models. Then again, none are as colorful as this one.

As per the GMT complication it has pros and cons on this A35-2 movement. The hour hand isn't independent, favoring the GMT hand, in line with the ETA approach and contra the Rolex (Omega/GS etc) approach. On the other hand, unlike the independent hour hand models, it has a quickset date, so you can change the date independently which is very convenient.


----------



## bruno47 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would have liked it more if they used traditional Damasko sword hands. These are just too plain. The case I find interesting, the dial a bit meh..


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

bruno47 said:


> I would have liked it more if they used traditional Damasko sword hands. These are just too plain. The case I find interesting, the dial a bit meh..


There are always the originals to turn to, like this DK11:









​


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd like to see some wrist shots. This might look better in context than blown up in a photo.


----------



## bruno47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> There are always the originals to turn to, like this DK11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I have the DA47 and DA36. I don't need to love all the watches Damasko makes. That would be too expensiveJ


----------



## bruno47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> There are always the originals to turn to, like this DK11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have the DA47 and DA36. I don't need to love all the watches Damasko makes. That would be too expensiveJ


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

The dial is as busy as wallstreet at working day


----------

